# fancy mice breeder in south wales



## vicki31 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi My name is Vicki my 2 children (9 and 12) would like a couple of mice for christmas. A vet told me he wouldn't recomend mice as a pets for children I don't want a guinnea pig or rabbit as he suggested is there any reason I shouldn't buy mice for them. Is anyone able to tell me of a local breeder as I am unable to find any mice in my area Nr Cardiff South Wales although we will be going to Twickenham for christmas so a breeder in Twickeham would also be ok. Any help will be gratefully received thanks.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Vicki, Welcome to our forum, Im sorry I did not yet reply to the mail you sent me on pets classified. I would of advised you to join here as this will be the best place to get in contact with a mouse breeder nearer to you.

Im shocked why a vet would advise you against getting mice for children. The only reason I can think of is mice are cheaper at the vets and maybe they wants more money from you. I may be wrong but I would like to know the reason why they advised you that.

Anyway I hope you find some mice for your children and continue to be part of our community in the future.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I think most of us on here would agree that Mice make great pets!!
Silly vet.

Going way back...years ago, when I had my first ever mice, a vet told me that all my mice were boys and that they were over fed. They had babies a couple days later.
I don't think vets learn too much about mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome.Mice are undmanding pets and easy to handle.I got interested because my sister bought a couple for my sons birthday.He's a teenager now and long since lost interest but I've not.Make sure you get females as they have less odour and don't fight.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think your vet needs a shake :lol: Mice are great pets for children and more suitable than hamsters, considered a perfectly fine children's pet by most people (I've had both so I feel I can comment!). Most children seem to realise that a small animal needs to be handled gently, and since they are always supervised when with pets anyway, I really don't see a problem. You can also have more than one mouse in a cage if you get does, so each child can have 'their own' mouse that they choose if you want them to - unlike hamsters where you can only keep one in general per cage.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep, mice are the perfect childs pet if you ask me. Not an overload of responsibility, rarely bite (I've never been bitten by any of ours) easy to handle, fun to watch and cheap. I think Dom has it, he must want more money from you :lol: :?

Good luck finding your mice


----------

